# Decent english-style chinese?



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

The wife and I fancy chinese food tonight, anyone quickly recommend a decent english-style chinese restaurant anywhere in dubai!?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Southak said:


> The wife and I fancy chinese food tonight, anyone quickly recommend a decent english-style chinese restaurant anywhere in dubai!?


China Sea in Deira. 

I thought it would be intimidating as my Chinese/HK friends raved about it - and its in Deira - but have been a huge fan since going there for the first time a couple of months ago. By far the best Chinese I've had in Dubai including many places in 5* hotels costing a fortune. 

They do great sweet & sour just like back home. Only drawback is the lack of an alcohol licence but its cheap (and there are plenty of bars nearby )


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Spring Bamboo restaurant at Lamcy Plaza and one at fish roundabout Deira... very nice authentic Chinese food... Chinese people love them, so they can't be wrong


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

What is "English-style" Chinese like? Wouldn't you much prefer, Chinese-style Chinese?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Probably the same thing as "international style" chinese TBH. Means no dog etc and chicken isn't a whole chicken butchered by just chopping the whole bird inc bones into slices.. If you visit china you soon realise that chinese-chinese food isn't to most non-chinese people's taste. Even the HK chinese have their own versions of most chinese-chinese dishes.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Good suggestions all, thank you.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

CrowdedHouse said:


> What is "English-style" Chinese like? Wouldn't you much prefer, Chinese-style Chinese?


I thought the same thing! If you want "English-style" eat English food. If you want Chinese, eat some "Chinese-style" Chinese. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> ...eat English food...


And what would that be ?

The national food in UK is "english-style" Indian food... 

At least the Scotishs got Hagis...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> I thought the same thing! If you want "English-style" eat English food. If you want Chinese, eat some "Chinese-style" Chinese. Otherwise, what's the point?


Chinese-style Chinese food is mostly awful though. It's mostly grey fried rubbery slime and bits of animals most people throw away.

Chicken Tikka Masala may not be authentic Indian food, it doesn't stop it tasting good though, and some people aren't so full of self-importance, they don't care if self-proclaimed culture vultures sneer at them for eating it. Same applies to westernised Chinese food.

Usually the same sort of food nazis who make a big grand show about themselves being able to use chopsticks.

Let the boy eat whatever he enjoys eating.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Chinese-style Chinese food is mostly awful though. It's mostly grey fried rubbery slime and bits of animals most people throw away.
> ...
> Usually the same sort of food nazis who make a big grand show about themselves being able to use chopsticks.


In another word, you have zero idea what Chinese food is like and can't use chop sticks... 

Regardless, food is mostly about taste shaped by cultural upbringing so there is very little gain to argue about (like politics) but let's not over-generalized.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ccr this has nothing to do with whether you use chopsticks or not. 

Answer this - is PF Changs' US-Chinese food or Chinese-Chinese food? I suspect you'd say the former but do you really like eating snake head soup, duck feet, thousand year eggs? You don't see those on Changs' menu do you?? English-Chinese food is similar to Changs food and I expect what the OP's looking for.

Sorry to harp on about it (and I definitely don't work there before you ask) but China Sea is great at doing both traditional Chinese-Chinese dishes and more familiar to westerners Western-Chinese food.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jim,

Yes, PF Chang is definitely mass-commercialized "Chinese" food in the US. And I haven't eaten there for many years since the initial first time. I rather eat Haggis than PF Chang, again.

I don't think I even got on the OP about asking for english-style Chinese food, just Gavin for the over-generalized POV. And fun-poking at "English-cuisine"... 

I did say that taste is personal based on how one was brought up. I understand Chinese food is very different for an Englishman versus a Malaysian versus a South African versus a Chinese from Hunan versus a Chinese from Bohai, etc. So to each, his own.

And yes, I do try to eat exotic food when I can. If the taste suits me, I will eat again in the future. If not, I won't - but I can't make an over-generalized statement based on the names of the dishes without trying.

What if you have no idea about the food just from the name ? Would you eat "luterfisk" or "durian" ? (and don't Google it )


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno about China Sea ... but it is NOT what I would consider Chinese-Chinese food....

Before anyone flames me for considering California-Chinese food as authentic Chinese food .... Perhaps being 1/2 Chinese (and somewhat growing on Chinese food)... this is not the same Chinese food that I'm accustomed to.

I do enjoy the occassional chicken feet, century egg and the other ... errr ... exotics when visiting "authentic" dimsum lunches ... AND the home cooked meals of (Chinese) family and friends ...

The Chinese food that I know of has a bit more flavor .... I suppose that may also depend on the region ... (Hong Kong Style, Szechuan, etc) ... BUT, IMHO ... China Sea is far from what I would PERSONALLY consider Chinese food.

At the same time, I am not saying that PF Chang's is the holy grail either .... BUT .... I would go to PF Chang's and eat Haggis in a heart beat rather than going back to China Sea ... and don't even get me started on customer service ...

Just my $0.02 ...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I dunno about China Sea ... but it is NOT what I would consider Chinese-Chinese food....


Except that it is 

Because you are right - the style and taste of chinese food, and in fact all food (e.g. indian, spanish, italian, british, etc...), *absolutely* depends on the region its from.



ccr said:


> Regardless, food is mostly about taste shaped by cultural upbringing so there is very little gain to argue about (like politics) but let's not over-generalized.


As CCR stated, food & taste is shaped by your own upbringing.
So depending on where the chinese half of your family is from (e.g. hong kong, shanghai, beijing...), that will form the basis of what chinese food means to you.

Personally i like China Sea because they know who their main clientele are (i.e. chinese expats and tourists) and this is reflected in their menu and dishes.
The chefs are all from China, and they do not cater for any other particular groups other than their own.

To the OP - i'm interested to know what you believe english-style chinese food to be.
Are you referring to the food you find in most chinese takeaways in the UK, which has the exact same menu as every other chinese takeaway in a 10 mile radius, where you find (pork/chicken/lamb/beef/seafood) in (pick 1 of 7 sauces) + chow mein + prawn crackers? 
If so, you shouldn't have difficulty finding one in Dubai. 

If anyone is interested to understanding what authentic chinese food is truly like, i suggest you tune in to TVB8 or CCTV on tv when there's a cooking/food program on.
Then you might actually start to appreciate the wealth and diversity that chinese food really has to offer.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Shinjuku said:


> talk talk talk...



Nothing interesting to say on the topic, I just though it was funny to see a guy named after a "famous" tokoyo district defending chinese food 


.
..
...

:focus:

Though I am curious as to what enlish-style chinese would be as well? My money is on your run of the mill "westernized" chinese, which is usually more of a vietnamese cooking then anything else.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You haven't had Chinese till you have had the spicy red Indian "chinese" 
Chicken 65, Chicken Manchurian, Chilli Chicken - yummy (and not so healthy)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

To the OP......................

I know exactly what you mean, and I too hanker after a good Chinglish. The best I have found on my search here is probably Chop Chop at Mall of Emirates. They do a great chow mein, and a decent crispy beef. Don't be too put off by the mall surroundings as it really is decent!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Nothing interesting to say on the topic, I just though it was funny to see a guy named after a "famous" tokoyo district defending chinese food


Just stating facts, so nothing to defend 

But i am a total foodie, and will happily take up the cause for any cuisine that is worthy 
You should see me defending yorkshire pudding to my german mates.
Waxy's brunch was probably not a good introduction for them to quality english-english food


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Shinjuku said:


> Just stating facts, so nothing to defend
> 
> But i am a total foodie, and will happily take up the cause for any cuisine that is worthy
> You should see me defending yorkshire pudding to my german mates.


I'm French, so you can pretty much guess my opinion of anything brittish.









The only time however you will hear me say something bad about Yorkshire Pudding is when it was messed up by an incompetent chef or (worst) left outside to dry at a Friday Brunch...

This really is one of the 5 worthy brittish additions to World Cuisine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> This really is one of the 5 worthy brittish additions to World Cuisine.


As oppossed to tripe, escargot, foie gras or horse meat?

Mmmmmm, you must share some recipes.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Though I am curious as to what enlish-style chinese would be as well? My money is on your run of the mill "westernized" chinese, which is usually more of a vietnamese cooking then anything else.


OMG, here we go (again)... We are going even further in the wrong direction... 

When does Vietnamese food involve cooking in a wok ? Vietnamese is very different than general Chinese, and more closer to Thai minus 1/2 the red pepper.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> As oppossed to tripe, escargot, foie gras or horse meat?


My mouth is watering for 2 of the aforementioned 4... :tongue1:


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

rsinner said:


> You haven't had Chinese till you have had the spicy red Indian "chinese"
> Chicken 65, Chicken Manchurian, Chilli Chicken - yummy (and not so healthy)


Where is a good place to find Indian style chinese? I am dying for some chicken manchurian & American chopsuey.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ugg...can't believe someone requested "english style chinese food". (sorry for the slight, but if you are going to eat, might as well do it right) I put Chinese food into three categories:

"english style chinese food"
Safestway has "Chop Suey" by LaChoy. Make it at home
Panda Express at any mall. 
Chop Chop
Chopsticks 
Ping Pong
PF Changs at MoE. kind of like high-end Panda Express.

Semi-Authentic and Hong Kong-ese (dim sum and greasy)
China Sea. It is not too bad. They have two menus - a foreigner menu and a chinese menu. The Chinese menu is quite a bit better. It is hong kong style
Lan Kwai Fong. pretty popular and tasty for the hong kong style food
Da Shi Dai - heard it was decent, but I'm not a fan of hong kong style dim sum

Authentic Chinese (aka not Hong Kong-ese)
Sino Chai (Healthcare City) - Taiwanese-style restaurant focused on tea-based dishes. English language menu with the same Chinese language menu (traditional Chinese, not simplified) 
Ming Palace (International City) - North Chinese style restaurant. Menu is in Chinese with pictures, but the waiters speak English
Dumpling Queen (International City) - Handmade dumplings for a fraction of the price. I haven't had positive experiences with the other menu items, but the dumplings are top notch.
Zhejiang Star (or Palace or something like that) - Decent Hangzhou-ese and Shanghai-ese style Chinese food. The West Lake fish was good. Menu and waitresses are only Chinese - no pictures
Lan Zhou Noodles. Basic noodle shop

There are more out in international city - the community has developed a large number of regional specific Chinese restaurants. In addition, there are two authentic chinese food stores in the China cluster - near the Nakheel main office. WenZhou and Phoenix (Phoenix has 2 stores within walking distance of each other). Here is a map: International city Dubai- Dragon Mart, Phoenix supermarket - Google Maps


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Great post MD000 i have been looking everywhere for peanut oil so will give the supermarkets a try next time i'm at Dragon mart. Not getting into the whole Chinese - American - English food debate seems its going qiute well by itself.

Fopr the best English Chinese food, my advice cook it your self really simple to create most of the popular dishes. The one i have struggled to find anywhere, sadly even in China is a good old beef curry, Gali niurou. The English version is a rich thick sauce with tender thin slices of beef perfect after a few pints on a friday night. The Chinese version, if you can find it, is sadly a very water broth made with curry powder and lumps of chewy sinew, just 1 difference between English and Chinese dishes.

For the original OP, you can make a chinese style curry at home easily, buy the Japanese curry blocks from spinneys. fry beef, onions, mushrooms. and blocks to water until you get a decent thickness. Add the meat and veg and reheat slowly. Finally, and the key to getting a 80% there taste is add some cooking cream just before serving, its a pretty decent curry IMHO and does hit the spot.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Never having been to England, I have no idea what "English style Chinese" food is like. But I do know what US style Chinese food is like, and Mexican style Chinese food, and maybe even German style Chinese food and I know a little about what Chinese food is like in China, having also been there a few times. To oversimplify, there are two kinds of Chinese food available in Chinese restaurants in China. There is banquet style food which is very elaborate and meat intensive. Then there is the food you can get in tiny little places or on the street. Mostly vegetables and rice. Most Chinese restaurants in other countries do a version of the banquet style food. In the best of them, it can be pretty good. Generally the selection is a small subset of what you might see in China. Somehow I have missed the "rubbery slime" and "chopped animal parts" that others have seen in China.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

ccr said:


> In another word, you have zero idea what Chinese food is like and can't use chop sticks...


^^Who cares dude - He was up front with what he was asking for. 




OP You mean b*stardised chinese food? :focus: Haha


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Shinjuku said:


> To the OP - i'm interested to know what you believe english-style chinese food to be.


OMG what have I started!

Firstly let me state my case - there is as much difference between authentic food (of any nation) and westernised food (of the same nation) as there is between Indian cuisine and Chinese cuisine and Scandinavian cuisine, for example. In that sense westernised fod is every bit a valid food art form as the source cuisine.

It is blindingly obvious to say that food is influenced by where it is from, as several have. The (missed) point is that most people in Asian countries traditionally haven't had two yen to rub together, and thus over the centuries have learned to use all parts of the animal in their cooking. This is born of necessity, not culinary desire. When your family is starving it is a waste to throw away offal, bone, brain, eyes, etc. In time they became part of the cooking style of that country/region. In western countries we have the (dubious) luxury of being able to afford to select the best cuts of meat and discard the rest.

Thus at a very basic level a westernised chicken dish is almost always exclusively breast meat; the same Chinese dish would have multiple cuts of meat of dubious quality (relatively).

Bring from England I am well within my culinary rights to desire food similar to which I have become accustomed, like, and would buy again. I have never been to China. I have no particular desire to go to China thus I prefer to stick to westernised food if I can. 

In relation to my original post, in the end we went to the Chinese place in the Sheraton in the Marina/JBW (I forget the name). We had vegetable spring rolls, crispy duck & pancakes, crispy chili beef, chicken in black bean sauce and a bottle of Merlot. It was nice, but not the nicest I've ever had.

For reference the best Chinese I ever had was in China Town in London. I've been to five places there and they were all very nice.

I've been to India and had a curry and didn't like it. The meat was ropey and on the bone, and it was very oily. I prefer to stick to Unique Spice in Burnham (near Slough), Berkshire when I return to the UK for a meeting in a few weeks.


Regards and thanks to all for the suggestions. Remember though everyone's opinion is just that - their opinion - and is a valid as yours even if you don't agree with it :clap2:


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Southak said:


> OMG what have I started!


No surprise since food is a very emotive and personal topic 

Not going to go over the same debate again, as its been discussed to death.
But just want to point out the below misleading statements:



Southak said:


> The (missed) point is that most people in Asian countries traditionally haven't had two yen to rub together, and thus over the centuries have learned to use all parts of the animal in their cooking. This is born of necessity, not culinary desire. When your family is starving it is a waste to throw away offal, bone, brain, eyes, etc.


Pity those poor asian people of traditional times that had to grow up on offal, bone, brain, etc... Disgusting...yuck! 
Of course the west never use these in their cooking because they can appreciate the finer culinary arts



Southak said:


> Thus at a very basic level a westernised chicken dish is almost always exclusively breast meat; the same Chinese dish would have multiple cuts of meat of dubious quality (relatively).


Depending on how/where the dish originated, the original would most likely use the most appropriate cut of meat for that dish.
This does not equate to the 'best'.cut.

So to claim that an original chinese dish would use multiple cuts of dubious quality meat whereas a 'westernised' version would use a single superior cut is just nonsense.
& so is claiming that the breast is the best cut of the chicken.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Shinjuku said:


> Pity those poor asian people of traditional times that had to grow up on offal, bone, brain, etc... Disgusting...yuck!
> Of course the west never use these in their cooking because they can appreciate the finer culinary arts


I can't answer that in an appropriate way as there may be children reading. What I meant they are less wasteful because they have had to be, and you know that. I assume you are aware that only thirty years ago around 90% of people in China earned less than $2 per day? It's natural that they used as much of their food resources as they could. "Developed" nations are incredibly wasteful of food because they can afford to be.



Shinjuku said:


> So to claim that an original chinese dish would use multiple cuts of dubious quality meat whereas a 'westernised' version would use a single superior cut is just nonsense.


In saying I was wrong you have proved my point. To most (not all but most) "westerners" the best meat is the breast. Go into Tesco's and you have ten times as many chicken breasts as all other parts put together. Why? It is what we are used to. I've been to Pakistan and had many curries in really nice restaurants that served meat that wouldn't pass muster in my local takeaway. To take this Indian example further, I had had hundreds of curries in the UK and not once have I been served anything other than breast meat. It's simply not the same in India, thus this is one way that local cuisine is different to the international version of that cuisine.

To get back to my original point, I was merely looking for a restaurant that was closer to my international view of Chinese food rather than what a Chinese person might like. Is that so wrong? If so then I apologise for not being Chinese :boxing:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Southak, I admire your self control! I have to say that you are 100% bcorrect in regard to the cuts of meat and the reason that authentic Chinese food is often not very palatable to westerners simply due to the quality of the meat used. 

Shinjuku, I`m not really sure what you found so misleading as it`s fairly well documented historical fact that during the cultural revolution in China food was very scarce and people had to eat anything and everything that they could find just to survive, which unfortunately millions didn`t. In traditional chinese cooking you eat pretty much all of whatever meat is used and it`s prepared bones and all which is something that you rarely get in a westernise chinese meal. Breast is best!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Breast is best!!


Preference for particular parts of an animal is a cultural or personal preference. There is nothing absolute about it.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am pretty stunned that people on this forum are still that derogatory. "authentic Chinese food is often not very palatable to westerners simply due to the quality of the meat used" - Really? You are straight up saying that "non-westerners" are able to eat and are used to poor quality meat. Wow. That just rings of ignorance and, some would say, racism. 

I guess I didn't grow up "western", as we used all of the chicken (and beef and pork) as well. Stock and dishes made bone-in, gizzards and hearts, etc. Yes, the breast is the biggest piece of meat and it is preferred by many westerners - but maybe that's because people with your background are lazy and unwilling to work to utilize all of the meat on the animal.

-md000/mike


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Even in American cuisine such as KFC they use only breast meat or something remarably similar in their burgers.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> American cuisine such as KFC


That's laughable.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Au Contrair Md000 it is you who displays a remarkable level of ignorance on this subject. Have you even ever been to China, and no I don`t mean China Town in NYC.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Au Contrair Md000 it is you who displays a remarkable level of ignorance on this subject. Have you even ever been to China, and no I don`t mean China Town in NYC.


Yes, I've lived in China (Hangzhou, on West Lake), speak Chinese, and my wife is Taiwanese. I completed a Master degree with a focus on China and Taiwan. While I am not a doctoral expert on the subject, I would say that I am well informed.

-md000/mike


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well then why are you talking such complete rubbish about chinese food on this forum when you should know very well the difference, quite amazing really. Having lived in China you must be only too aware that many parts of the animal used would never be used in western cooking. A simple example ducks/chickens feet but something even more often used in Beijing at least is pigs thorax which makes up part of one of their local delicacies. Try sell that in PF Changs!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well then why are you talking such complete rubbish about chinese food on this forum when you should know very well the difference, quite amazing really. Having lived in China you must be only too aware that many parts of the animal used would never be used in western cooking. A simple example ducks/chickens feet but something even more often used in Beijing at least is pigs thorax which makes up part of one of their local delicacies. Try sell that in PF Changs!


I would think someone from the UK would be pretty hesitant to criticize another country's ideas of edibility. You only have to try Marmite once to know that food preferences can vary from country to country.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> You only have to try Marmite once to know that food preferences can vary from country to country.


My very point TundraGreen, a point clearly lost on md000. Thus Westernised food is adjusted to suit western tastes to make it more palatable.

I absolutely respect the fact that Chinese cooking utilises all of the bird, and I am not saying the westernised Chinese food is better or worse. It is just different. md000 clearly has a different opinion, but the more he protests the more it proves my point - that the style of food you are bought up with is generally that which you prefer, and thus I don't understand why he has such an issue with me seeking out (what I consider to be) more palatable, westernised Chinese food!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Southak said:


> .... I am not saying the westernized Chinese food is better or worse. ...


You aren't, but others are.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

md000 said:


> I am pretty stunned that people on this forum are still that derogatory. "authentic Chinese food is often not very palatable to westerners simply due to the quality of the meat used" - Really? You are straight up saying that "non-westerners" are able to eat and are used to poor quality meat. Wow That just rings of ignorance and, some would say, racism.


You are out of order. Once again you twist someone's words to suit your own purposes. What was said that people from historically poorer countries are often obliged to make best use of all parts of an animal, and over time it becomes part of the diet, part of the culture. You yourself have said that you eat many parts of the bird that most westerners would unpalatable. 



md000 said:


> Yes, the breast is the biggest piece of meat and it is preferred by many westerners - but maybe that's because people with your background are lazy and unwilling to work to utilize all of the meat on the animal.
> 
> -md000/mike


I refer you to the final sentence of your first paragraph, beginning "wow".


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> You aren't, but others are.


People who have tried both are perfectly able and allowed to voice the opinions and preferences.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you will find what i actually said was, " in regard to the cuts of meat and the reason that authentic Chinese food is often not very palatable to westerners simply due to the quality of the meat used. "

I don`t think that this in any way implies better it simply and acurately means more palatable. However I would say that I consider pigs thorax to be an animal byproduct rather than a food item.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

While I fully understand and respect the idea behind the OP's question (hell, I love real pizza, but once in a while I feel like having an American pizza, and when I want one, I'll ask for American Pizza, because there is no other way to say it), there are things being said that just make my head do the exorcist trick...




Felixtoo2 said:


> it`s fairly well documented historical fact that during the cultural revolution in China food was very scarce and people had to eat anything and everything that they could find [...] In traditional chinese cooking you eat pretty much all of whatever meat is used


Oh, so "traditional Chinese cooking" was born 40 years ago, and not during the couple of thousand years before that ? Interesting theory...





Southak said:


> To most (not all but most) "westerners" the best meat is the breast. Go into Tesco's and you have ten times as many chicken breasts as all other parts put together. Why? It is what we are used to.


You just forget to push the reasoning one step further. Why are you used to it ? 
That's because it is most of what you can buy. Why ? Because it is easy to produce, easy to pack, easy to bring to the store (hence cheaper then the rest) and easy to process (ie cook when you get back home) and easy to eat.
It has nothing to do with being "the best part". At least, not from a culinary point of view.




Felixtoo2 said:


> Breast is best!!


No, it's not. Actually, breast is the driest and least tasty part of poultry. It is however the easiest one to get to a reasonable size when said poultry is mass produced, and has no room for the legs or wings to grow into something worth the trouble of packing and transporting.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> While I fully understand and respect the idea behind the OP's question (hell, I love real pizza, but once in a while I feel like having an American pizza, and when I want one, I'll ask for American Pizza, because there is no other way to say it), there are things being said that just make my head do the exorcist trick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur. On all three points.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to know where bidi bondi gets their wings... those chickens breast must be tiny  Cuz the wings are GIGANTIC! I thought it was dinosaur wings 

My gosh guys, it is just food. My grandmother is japanese and not big city japanese. She makes some stuff after she makes 'our' food that there is NO WAY I would try it when I was little. It is just the facts of life when you have little money, you learn to make do with what you can get. 

Just like in southern USA, people still eat chitlins. And that was a necessity way back when that really isnt anymore! But there are still some people eating that stuff!!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Southak said:


> In saying I was wrong you have proved my point. To most (not all but most) "westerners" the best meat is the breast. Go into Tesco's and you have ten times as many chicken breasts as all other parts put together. Why? It is what we are used to.


Chicken breast is popular in england because its easy to use (i.e. no preparation needed and no bones) and its very sanitised (does not resemble an actual animal part).

But just because you're used to chicken breast being used more in british cooking does not make it the best cut of meat.

I recall a survey conducted in england years ago that showed many kids actually believe that meat comes from Tesco's and Sainsbury's. Because all they ever see are nicely packed and cut pieces of meat.
However show them an abattoir and they wouldn't be able to eat for days. 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Shinjuku, I`m not really sure what you found so misleading as it`s fairly well documented historical fact that during the cultural revolution in China food was very scarce and people had to eat anything and everything that they could find just to survive, which unfortunately millions didn`t. In traditional chinese cooking you eat pretty much all of whatever meat is used and it`s prepared bones and all which is something that you rarely get in a westernise chinese meal.


Are you saying that traditional chinese cooking only started developing since the cultural revolution? 

The statements are misleading because it infers that authentic chinese cooking is all about using the leftover animal bits that nobody from the west would touch.
Thus authentic chinese food is unpalatable to the average westerner.

Firstly this shows a lack of understanding of the breadth and range of actual chinese cuisine.

Secondly, last i checked, traditional english cooking included steak & kidney pie, liver pate, black pudding, ox tongue, sweetbreads, snout and tripe. Not to mention the haggis for the scots.
Its unfortunate that sometime in the last couple of decades, england seem to have lost that relationship with food that existed a couple of generations ago.
The BSE crisis may have played a part, as buying meat with bone is all but shunned now.
Its also often lamented now that the traditional english farmer and butcher, who would be familiar and able to use every part of an animal, are a dying breed.


----------

